# A little about me and my cars.....56K, beware of pics



## Freakingstang (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, if you couldn't tell from the name, I am into mustangs. I currently have more mustangs than chainsaws... I'll try to keep the post short, but here are some pics and a little information on them:

Here is my latest baby, a 1986 GT Convertible with 57K miles. Has a ton of mods and runs 12's naturally aspirated in the quarter. This is my street cruiser in the summer. It was my last project that is still going and currently seeing a big blower to be added to the motor in the next few weeks.












Here is a view from that back that shows the aftermarket indash gauges and the 8 point roll bar setup.










-Steve


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is a pic of my 66 that I have owned for 10 years. This is an old pic and doesn't show the current state, but my computer crashed and I lost all of the current pics. It will be repainted later this spring after the last quarter panel is replaced.





Here is a pic of my 89 before the drag duty status and a pic of my first 5 liter mustang, the 1986 silver GT. The 89 has since had new fenders/hood/suspension/motor/everything replaced. The 86 just got sold to fund my latest purchase, a 1986 ex Utah Highway Patrol copcar. (more pics of that later)


----------



## skwerl (Jan 25, 2006)

Some nice rides, Stang. I've always been partial to Mustangs although I'm not fond of the late 70's thru mid 80's models. AS a kid my stepmother had a '78 hatchback 4 banger that was a total pile. Mustangs didn't start looking good again till almost 1990. Then they went a few years with the ugly 'bugeye' headlights like the early 90's F150, once they changed that the Mustangs started looking real good again. The '06 models are very sharp. 

I still wish my mom hadn't sold her '66 Mustang with the 289 and automatic with floor shifter, she dumped it for $300 when I was 14 years old. It needed a battery, tires and brakes.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to bust out some pics of my old mustang. I had an 89 coupe. For now, all I have pictures of are my cousins car. 7.82 this year in the 1/4. - on drag radials.


----------



## hilbilie logger (Feb 27, 2006)

*my 1990 GT 5.0*

heres a pic of my mustang, sadly i totaled it but i am in the prosces of buying another.


----------

